# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Սիսեռաբուժություն

## Nasha

Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, ինձ հետաքրքիր է դուք ինչ գիտեք սիսեռաբուժության մասին, արդյքո լսել եք, որ այս մեթոդով բուժվողներ կան, եթե չգիտեք, ասեմ, որ սա քաղցկեղի դեմ բուժման այլընտրանքային մի ձև է, որն առաջարկում է Ամերիկայի մեր հայրենակից Ջորջ Աշկարը, եթե ինչ որ բան գիտեք կամ լսել եք այս բուժման մասին գրեք խնդրում եմ   :Smile:

----------


## Jarre

Ինքս չեմ ուսումնասիրել և քիչ տեղեկություններ ունեմ, բայց նկատել եմ որ խիստ տարբեր կարծիքներ կան։  Ունեմ ծանոթներ ովքեր ամեն կերպ պնդում են, որ իրենց օգնել է։  Նրանցից մեկը շատ լուրջ հիվանդ էր, և բժիշկները շատ կարճ ժամանակ էին տվել, բայց մեկ տարի է սիսեռաբաուժությամբ է զբաղվում ու կա լավացում։  Ունեմ ծանոթներ էլ, ովքեր բժիշկներ են, և կտրականապես դեմ են (ոչ այն պատճառով որ իրենց գործին խփում է :Smile:  )

Իսկ անձամբ ես գերադասում եմ բժշկական միջամտություն, բայց չունեմ կատեգորիկ վերաբերմունք։

----------


## Kita

> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, ինձ հետաքրքիր է դուք ինչ գիտեք սիսեռաբուժության մասին, արդյքո լսել եք, որ այս մեթոդով բուժվողներ կան, եթե չգիտեք, ասեմ, որ սա քաղցկեղի դեմ բուժման այլընտրանքային մի ձև է, որն առաջարկում է Ամերիկայի մեր հայրենակից Ջորջ Աշկարը, եթե ինչ որ բան գիտեք կամ լսել եք այս բուժման մասին գրեք խնդրում եմ


Լսել եմ, հավատս նենց չի գալիս, բայց դե :Smile: 
Կուրսեցիս էր պատմում :Smile: 
Եվ ոչ միայն քաղցկեղի, այլ շատ հիվանդությունների մեջ է կիրառվում, բացի դիաբետից :Smile: 
Ու հենց իր մայրն էլ օգտագործել էր, չեմ հիշում կոնկրետ ինչ բուժման համար...
Նախորոք ծունկի վրա սոխ են դնում, որը փոս է առաջացնում և այդ փոսի մեջ դնում են սիսեռը, ժամանակի ընթացքում սիսեռով չափով խորանում է ու անընդհատ այդ անցքից թարախ է դուրս գալիս, մաքրում է էլի մի տեսակ :Smile: 
այ տեմց բաներ :Jpit:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, ինձ հետաքրքիր է դուք ինչ գիտեք սիսեռաբուժության մասին, արդյքո լսել եք, որ այս մեթոդով բուժվողներ կան, եթե չգիտեք, ասեմ, որ սա քաղցկեղի դեմ բուժման այլընտրանքային մի ձև է, որն առաջարկում է Ամերիկայի մեր հայրենակից Ջորջ Աշկարը, եթե ինչ որ բան գիտեք կամ լսել եք այս բուժման մասին գրեք խնդրում եմ


Սիսեռաբուժության մասին լսել եմ,ընկերուհուս մայրը մի շաբաթ առաջ սկսել է նման ձևով բուժվել,ճիշտա չգիտեմ ինչի դեմ,բայց ասում էր,որ շատ օգտակար է ու օրգանիզմն է մաքրում:Ինչ-որ սխտորն են վառում ծնկան վրա,էնպես որ մաշկը բացվի,հետո այդ բացված անցքում սիսեռ են դնում՝ ծայրը դեպի դուրս,փաթաթում են ու տենց որոշ ժամանակ,կոնկրետ չգիտեմ ինչքան:Երբ բացում են սիսեռը սևացած պիտի լինի ու թարախ է գալիս,բայց ասում են այդպիսով բուժվում են: 
Չեք պատկերացնի գրելուց ինչպիսի վիճակի մեջ ընկա,բաց վերք տեսնել չեմ կարողանում,իսկ պատկերավորս...
Ավելի ճիշտ եմ համարում, եթե բժշկի դիմեք նոր զբաղվեք ինքնաբուժությամբ,ամեն դեպքում,կոնկրետ այս դեպքում բաց մաշկի հետ գործ ունենք ու չի բացառվում ամենատարբեր վարակների ներթափանցումը:
Եթե բժիշկներին չեք վստահում,կարող եք գոնե բուսաբուժությամբ զբաղվել,ավելի անվտանգ,ապահով ու ճիշտ կլինի  :Smile: 
Առողջ եղեք  :Wink:   :Ok:

----------

Արիացի (22.02.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ունեմ ծանոթներ ովքեր ամեն կերպ պնդում են, որ իրենց օգնել է։ Նրանցից մեկը շատ լուրջ հիվանդ էր, և բժիշկները շատ կարճ ժամանակ էին տվել, բայց մեկ տարի է սիսեռաբաուժությամբ է զբաղվում ու կա լավացում։


Պլացեբո



> Նախորոք ծունկի վրա սոխ են դնում, որը փոս է առաջացնում և այդ փոսի մեջ դնում են սիսեռը, ժամանակի ընթացքում սիսեռով չափով խորանում է ու անընդհատ այդ անցքից թարախ է դուրս գալիս, մաքրում է էլի մի տեսակ


Կիտ ջան, չլինի դա սիսեռ, լինի խաղողի հատիկ կամ էլ 10 դրամանոց, մեկ ա, եթե մաշկի վրա անցք բացես, մեջը դնես ու էդպես թողնես, թարախակալելու է: Էդ թարախը ոչ թե վերևներից է գալիս, այլ հենց ծնկից: Զարմանում եմ` ոնց կարելի է նման միջոցների վստահել: Մեր դասախոսներից մեկն էր պատմում, թե ոնց էր իր հիվանդներից մեկը հավատը կորցրել բժշկի նկատմամբ ու դիմել սիսեռաբուժության: Դրանից կարճ ժամանակ անց հիվանդի կինը ահաբեկված զանգել էր նախկին բժշկին: Պարզվում է` թարախաբորբոքային պրոցեսն էնքան էր խորացել էդ մարդու մոտ, որ հասել, ոսկրն էր քայքայել: Էդ մարդու քաղցկեղը չբուժվեց, ոտքն էլ հետը: Մի խոսքով, մի պրոբլեմը երկուս արած մեռավ:

Ինչ վերաբերում է անձամբ ինձ, ապա ես խիստ բացասաբար եմ մոտենում բուժման այս ձևին ու էլի ոչ նրա համար, որ գործիս կխփի: Ուղղակի ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չեմ տեսնում բուժման այս տեսակի մեջ: Բուսաբուժության ժամանակ հաճախ հիմնավորված է լինում, թե ինչու է այս կամ այն բույսը նշանակվում, բայց սիսեռաբուժության հիմնավորում դեռ չեմ տեսել:

----------

Amaru (23.02.2009), Annushka (24.02.2009), Chilly (24.02.2009), Elmo (23.02.2009), Jarre (22.02.2009), Rhayader (24.02.2009), Shauri (23.02.2009), Աթեիստ (23.02.2009), Հայկօ (22.02.2009), Մարկիզ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

օրգանիզմի ընդհանուր վիճակի լավացման համար բավական օգտակար է ամեն առավոտ. գոլ ջրով.  կուլ տալ մեկ սիսեռահատիկ ։ անհրաժեշտ է  սիսեռի սուր ծայրը կտրել։  
իսկ քաղցկեղի պարագայում ՝ 400 բուժված։կարծում եմ քիչ թիվ չէ։
http://www.azg.am/AR/2008051520

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարդացի: Շատ կներեք, ախմախ հոդված էր:



> քանի որ խոսքն այսօր աշխարհում տարածված եւ անբուժելի համարվող առաջին հիվանդություններից մեկի` քաղցկեղի մասին է


Քաղցկեղն անբուժելի չէ: Առաջին փուլում հայտնաբերման դեպքում բուժումը բավական բարձր արդյունք է տալիս: 




> Ոչ վաղ անցյալից մեզ քաջ հայտնի օրինակ է «Արմենիկումի» պատմությունը, որը պետք է բուժեր դարի անբուժելի հիվանդություններից մեկը` ՁԻԱՀ-ը (ձեռքբերովի իմունաանբավարարության համախտանիշ):


Նույն կերպ և ՁԻԱՀ-ը: Այսօր աշխարհում անբուժելի հիվանդություններ չկան: Կան երկարատև ընթացքով խրոնիկական հիվանդություններ: ՁԻԱՀ-ը դրանցից է: Իսկ չիմացողների համար ասեմ, որ Արմենիկումը բավական լավ դեղ է, կիրառվում է նաև խրոնիկական հեպատիտների բուժման ժամանակ:




> Այդուհանդերձ, Ջորջ Աշկարի մեթոդը, իր հավաստմամբ եւ ներկայացրած օրինակներով, գործնականում բուժել է շատ մարդկանց` այդ թվում 300-400 հայերի, որոնցից միայն 8-ն են մահացել:


Ընդամենը "բուժողի" խոսքերը բավարար չեն: Այսօր ես էլ կարող եմ կանգնել, ասել, որ ջուր խմացնելով հազար հոգու բուժել եմ: Հետո՞: Գիտության մեջ կան տերմիններ, որոնցից է մեկ տարվա ապրելիություն, հինգ տարվա ապրելիություն: Այդպիսով գնահատվում է բուժման արդյունավետությունը, այսինքն՝ առաջին անգամ հիվանդության հայտնաբերվելուց և բուժում ստանալուց հետո հիվանդների քանի՞ տոկոսն է մեկ տարի ապրում, քանի՞սը հինգ: Եվ միայն հինգ տարուց ավելի ապրածներն են համարվում լիովին առողջացած: Մեր հարգարժան ֆիզիկոսն ի՞նչ չափանիշներով է որոշում հիվանդների բուժված լինելը: Միայն ա՞յն, որ քաղցկեղը թողած կենտրոնացել են ոտքի թարախաբորբոքային պրոցեսների վրա, մոռացել, որ ավելի լուրջ հիվանդություն ունեն:




> «Դա էլ իրենց պատճառով է եղել, որովհետեւ նախ հիվանդության շատ խոր փուլում է եղել, հետո` իմ մեթոդով բուժմանը զուգահեռ նրանք շարունակել են քիմիաթերապիա ընդունել, իսկ դա հենց մահ է»


Հահահա՛, հիվանդության շատ խորը փուլ… Պիտի նշեմ, որ, ցավոք, Հայաստանում քաղցկեղը սովորաբար հենց այդ խորը փուլում է ախտորոշվում:




> Քաղցկեղի բուժման Ջորջ Աշկարի մեթոդը կարելի է անվանել սիսեռաբուժություն: Նրա նկարագրությամբ, իր մեթոդով քաղցկեղի ամբողջ բուժումն արվում է սիսեռով, որը մարմնի հիվանդ հատվածից, այսինքն` քաղցկեղի հատվածից առաջացնում է ջրային մասի հոսք եւ հեռացում, մարմնից դուրս են գալիս բոլոր թունավոր եւ օտար տարրերը, վարակ էլ չի առաջանում:


Ֆանտաստիկա: Ես սիսեռաբուժության մի դեպք գիտեմ: Իսկ այդ մի դեպքում լավ էլ վարակ առաջացել է: Չլինի՞ սիսեռը ֆագոցիտային կամ հակամարմնային հատկություն ունի, և վերքից ներթափանցած մանրէներին տեղում ոչնչացնում է:




> «Սա է իսկական բուժումը, ոչ թե այն, ինչն այսօր անում են առողջապահական կենտրոնները: Նրանք կտրում են քաղցկեղի մասը, բայց դրանով չեն վերանում օրգանիզմում եղած քաղցկեղածին նյութերն ու պրոմոտորներն, ընդամենը քչանում են, դրա համար էլ մի երկու տարի անց քաղցկեղն էլի երեւում է եւ չի էլ բուժվում: Հեռացնելով քաղցկեղի մասը` բժիշկները վերացնում են հետեւանքը, բայց ոչ երբեք պատճառը, այնինչ հիվանդության պատճառը պետք է վերացնել»


Քաղցկեղի մի մա՞ս: Մեր պարոնը երևի չգիտի, թե ինչ է նշանակում ռադիկալ վիրահատություն, չգիտի, որ քաղցկեղը հեռացնելիս ահագին մաս էլ առողջ հյուսվածքներից են վերցնում ապահովության համար, չգիտի, որ քաղցեղի բուժումը միայն վիրահատությամբ չի սահմանափակվում, կա նաև քիմիաթերապիա և ճառագայթային թերապիա, իսկ որոշ տեսակների դեպքում նաև բուժման այլ մեթոդներ, չգիտի, որ էսպես թե էնպես քաղցկեղով հիվանդը ստիպված է փոխել իր ապրելակերպը:




> ասում է ֆիզիկոսը` հավելելով, որ սիսեռի միջոցով քաղցկեղածին բոլոր տարրերն են դուրս գալիս օրգանիզմից, դրա համար էլ հիվանդությունը բուժվում է:


Փաստորեն, մեր հարգարժան ֆիզիկոսը տեղյակ չէ, որ քաղցկեղի առաջացման մեջ մեծ դեր ունեն գեները: Թե՞ սիսեռն էդ գեներն էլ է ինչ-որ հրաշքով դուրս բերում քրոմոսոմներից: Եթե էդպես է, էդ ո՞նց է անուղեղ սիսեռը որոշում, թե որն է քաղցկեղի գեն, իսկ որը՝ առողջ, և միայն քաղցկեղի գեներն է դուրս բերում: Բա եթե սենց բան կա, ասեք՝ ժառանգական հիվանդություններն էլ սիսեռով բուժենք:




> Դատավարությունից հետո Ջորջ Աշկարին արգելել են իր մեթոդով բուժում իրականացնել, սակայն թույլատրված է նրա մեթոդն օգտագործել, եթե ցանկություն ունեցողներ կան:


Հարց. եթե արդյունավետ միջոց է, ուրեմն ինչու՞ են արգելել նրան շարունակել մարդկանց "բուժել":

Հ.Գ. Կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, բայց մի հատ էլ քաքաբույժ էր հայտնվել վերջերս:

----------

Chilly (24.02.2009), Elmo (23.02.2009), Jarre (23.02.2009), Kita (23.02.2009), Rhayader (24.02.2009), Աթեիստ (23.02.2009), Մարկիզ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կարդացի: Շատ կներեք, ախմախ հոդված էր::


քո կարծիքով


> Քաղցկեղն անբուժելի չէ: Առաջին փուլում հայտնաբերման դեպքում բուժումը բավական բարձր արդյունք է տալիս: ::


իսկ զրոյական փուլում՝ բժիշկները ուղղակի ապշեցուցիչ հաջողությունների են հասնում։


> Ընդամենը "բուժողի" խոսքերը բավարար չեն: Այսօր ես էլ կարող եմ կանգնել, ասել, որ ջուր խմացնելով հազար հոգու բուժել եմ: ::


եթե ես վաղը հայտարարեմ որ Սասիսը հավասարացրել եմ Սիսին։արդյո՞ք մեկը չի գտնվելու. որ հստակ հերքի դա.թէ՞ ասելու են ՙչեմ կարծում՚ իսկ ո՞վ եթե ոչ բժիշկները  պետք է  հստակ հերքեին այս լուրը։ արդյոք որևէ մի բժիշկ  որոնել է այդ 400 ից որևէ մեկին։ արդյոք  տեսե՞լ է որ այդպիսի բան չկա ։թէ՞ միայն ՙչի կարող պատահել՚ արտահայտությունն է գործում։


> Ֆանտաստիկա: Ես սիսեռաբուժության մի դեպք գիտեմ: Իսկ այդ մի դեպքում լավ էլ վարակ առաջացել է:


կարծեմ ոչ թէ դու գիտեիր.այլ ձեր դասախոսներից մեկը և գուցէ դասախոսն էլ իր դասախոսից էր լսել։


> Քաղցկեղի մի մա՞ս: Մեր պարոնը երևի չգիտի, թե ինչ է նշանակում ռադիկալ վիրահատություն, չգիտի, որ քաղցկեղը հեռացնելիս ահագին մաս էլ առողջ հյուսվածքներից են վերցնում ապահովության համար, չգիտի, որ քաղցեղի բուժումը միայն վիրահատությամբ չի սահմանափակվում, կա նաև քիմիաթերապիա և ճառագայթային թերապիա, իսկ որոշ տեսակների դեպքում նաև բուժման այլ մեթոդներ, չգիտի, որ էսպես թե էնպես քաղցկեղով հիվանդը ստիպված է փոխել իր ապրելակերպը:


տեղեկացնեմ որ մեծագույն հայտնագործությունները կատարվել  են հենց  ՙՉԻՄԱՆԱԼՈՒ՚ օգնությամբ։մարդիք չեն իմացել որ տվյալ բանը անկարելի է և հիմարաբար հայտնագործություն են կատարել։։


> Հարց. եթե արդյունավետ միջոց է, ուրեմն ինչու՞ են արգելել նրան շարունակել մարդկանց "բուժել"::


իսկ եթե շարլոտան էր .ինչու՞ չեն դատել։
 դէ որովհետև իրեն չէր կարելի բուժել։ բա դեղորայքը ում վրա վաճառվեր։ քո ասելով Արմենիկումը լավ դեղ  է։ բա ինչու չէր ուզում աշխարհը  դա ընդունած լիներ։։։


> Հ.Գ. Կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, բայց մի հատ էլ քաքաբույժ էր հայտնվել վերջերս:


անձամբ ես. չեմ ներում այսպիսի  տհաճ արտահայտություներ ֆորումում։ :Angry2:

----------

Լուսաբեր (23.02.2009), Քամի (23.02.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> անձամբ ես. չեմ ներում այսպիսի  տհաճ արտահայտություներ ֆորումում։
> __________________
> Ներել կարողանում են ուժեղները։


Օֆտոպ -  Շատ հետաքրքիր է ստացվել։
Ինքս որպես բժշկական ինստիտուտն ավարտած մարդ խիստ թերահավատորեն եմ նայում նման "բուժումներին", քանի դեռ չկան հավաստի փաստեր։
Հայաստանը բավականին փոքր երկիր է, եթե նրանում իսկապես 400 բուժված լիներ, միայն նրանց պատմածների հիման վրա հայերի 30% արդեն սկսած կլիներ "բուժումը"։

Էլի օֆտօպ․ սպասենք սիսեռի գների կտրուկ բարձրացման` անսպասելիորեն աճած պահանջարկի պատճառով։

----------

Annushka (24.02.2009), Chilly (24.02.2009), Elmo (23.02.2009), Rhayader (24.02.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (23.02.2009), VisTolog (13.07.2013)

----------


## Nareco

Ինչքանով, որ ես եմ տեղյակ այսպես կոչված «սիսեռաբուժությունը» դա ինքնաներշնչմամբ բուժվելու որոշակի ստացված, թե չստացված _(չեմ կարող պնդել)_ տարբերակ է: 

 Այսինքն համապատասխան գործողությունները կատարելուց հետո _(մաշկը «բացել», մտցնել և այլն)_, երբ սիսեռը արդեն մտցվում է մաշկի մեջ և հետո դուրս է գալիս այդ թարախային գոյացությունները _(բնական է բաց վերքը կբորբոքվի ի վերջո կթարախակալի)_, մարդուն թվում է, թե այդ թարախի հետ դուրս է գալիս իր հիվանդությունը, և ես չեմ զարմանա, որ մարդ կարող է այդպես բուժվել, քանի որ ինքնաներշնչումը հրաշքներ կարող է գործել, իսկ սիսեռը այստեղ ուղղակի «միջոց» է ինքնաներշնչվելու, ոչ ավել, դրա փոխարեն կարող էր նաև օրինակ ոլոռ կամ ոսպ լինել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (23.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ինչքանով, որ ես եմ տեղյակ այսպես կոչված «սիսեռաբուժությունը» դա ինքնաներշնչմամբ բուժվելու որոշակի ստացված, թե չստացված _(չեմ կարող պնդել)_ տարբերակ է:


Nareco ջան համաձայն եմ .թող որ լինի ինքնաներշնչման արդյունք.  թող լինի ինչի արդյունք որ ուզում է։ իսկ ինչո՞ւ արգելել հիվանդին  ինգնաներշնչվել ։
այստեղ մի աղոտ պատմություն հիշեցի։ուրեմն մի մարդ է լինում.սա կարողանում է թռչել։խեղճին բժիշկները էնքան են տանում ուսումնասիրում  ու համոզում որ նա չի կարող թռչել. որ սա իրոք դադարում է թռչել։
բայց. իրականում գիտեմ մի կնոջ. որին բժիշկները ՙարգելել են՚ տեսնել։ բոլոր ստուգումները ցույց են տալիս .որ  նա իրավունք չունի տեսնելու։ բայց մարդը հստակ տեսնում է և առանց ակնոց։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (23.02.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ զրոյական փուլում՝ բժիշկները ուղղակի ապշեցուցիչ հաջողությունների են հասնում։


Տեսնում եմ՝ անգամ քաղցկեղի փուլերը չիմանալով հանդերձ ինչպես եք պաշտպանում պարոն սիսեռին: Եթե գիտական հոդվածները կարդաք, ապա կտեսնեք, որ առաջին փուլում հայտնաբերված քաղցկեղների բուժման տոկոսը բավական բարձր է՝ ութսունից ավելի: Երկրորդ փուլում այդ թիվը տատանվում է վաթսունից ութսուն: Երրորդում մի քիչ ցածր է, իսկ չորրորդում՝ հարյուրը մեկի, այլ կերպ ասած՝ միայն հրաշքն է գործում: Պարոն սիսեռը նմանատիպ տվյալներ չի ներկայացնում: Ուղղակի օդում կրակում է ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես թթի օղին ստամոքսի խոց է բուժում:

կարծեմ ոչ թէ դու գիտեիր.այլ ձեր դասախոսներից մեկը և գուցէ դասախոսն էլ իր դասախոսից էր լսել։



> եթե ես վաղը հայտարարեմ որ Սասիսը հավասարացրել եմ Սիսին։արդյո՞ք մեկը չի գտնվելու. որ հստակ հերքի դա.թէ՞ ասելու են ՙչեմ կարծում՚ իսկ ո՞վ եթե ոչ բժիշկները պետք է հստակ հերքեին այս լուրը։ արդյոք որևէ մի բժիշկ որոնել է այդ 400 ից որևէ մեկին։ արդյոք տեսե՞լ է որ այդպիսի բան չկա ։թէ՞ միայն ՙչի կարող պատահել՚ արտահայտությունն է գործում։


Որ լինեին, բժիշկները կուսումնասիրեին: Օրինակ, ասում էին, թե եսիմ որ բույսը թոքի քաղցկեղ է բուժում: Պատկերացրու, դա իսկապես այդպես էր, որովհետև հնարավոր եղավ գտնել հիվանդների թե՛ մինչև բուժումն ախտորոշված, թե՛ բուժումից հետո: Իսկ ու՞ր են սիսեռաբուժությամբ բուժված մարդիկ: Ու՞ր են հետազոտության տվյալները:




> կարծեմ ոչ թէ դու գիտեիր.այլ ձեր դասախոսներից մեկը և գուցէ դասախոսն էլ իր դասախոսից էր լսել։


Հարգելիս, ինձ պեռաշկի ծախողներ չեն դասավանդում: Ասողը այսօրվա օրով Հայաստանում բարձրակարգ մասնագետներից է, որը մի քիչ ծիծաղելի կլիներ, եթե տարիներ առաջ մահկանացուն կնքած դասախոսներից մեջբերում աներ:



> տեղեկացնեմ որ մեծագույն հայտնագործությունները կատարվել են հենց ՙՉԻՄԱՆԱԼՈՒ՚ օգնությամբ։մարդիք չեն իմացել որ տվյալ բանը անկարելի է և հիմարաբար հայտնագործություն են կատարել։։


Այսինքն, դու պաշտպանում ես պարոնի անգրագիտությունը: 




> իսկ եթե շարլոտան էր .ինչու՞ չեն դատել։
> դէ որովհետև իրեն չէր կարելի բուժել։ բա դեղորայքը ում վրա վաճառվեր։ քո ասելով Արմենիկումը լավ դեղ է։ բա ինչու չէր ուզում աշխարհը դա ընդունած լիներ։։։


Շատ իզուր է ձեզ թվում, թե այսօր բժշկության գործ ու դարդը դեղ ծախելն է: Դեղագործական ֆիրմաներինը գուցե այո, բայց բժշկությունն էսօր իսկապես մտածում է մարդկանց առողջության մասին: Ինչ վերաբերում է Արմենիկումին, ապա նմանատիպ այլ պրեպարատներ լիքը կան ամբողջ աշխարհում, այսինքն՝ այն ընդամենը լավ դեղերից մեկն է, և աշխարհը կարիք չուներ ևս մեկն ավելացնելու. մեծ դեղագործական ֆիրմաներն արդեն արտադրում են նման դեղեր, կարիք չունեին Արմենիկումը գնելու: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է դատել-չդատելուն, ապա նկատենք, որ ընդհանրապես այդ վերջին պարբերությունը շատ մութ ու լղոզված է ասվել: Դեռ հարց է դատվել է, թե ոչ, դեռ հարց է, թե ում են արգելել սիսեռաբուժությամբ զբաղվել:




> անձամբ ես. չեմ ներում այսպիսի տհաճ արտահայտություներ ֆորումում։


Այդ ինչու՞ սիսեռ բառը ներում ես, իսկ քաք բառը ոչ: Քո սիսեռաբույժի պես ճիշտ նույնպիսի քաքաբույժ կա, որը քաքից տաբլետկաներ է սարքում ու մարդկանց վրա սաղացնում որպես բուժական միջոց: Չես հավատում, կարող ես հետաքրքրվել և իմանալ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Nareco ջան համաձայն եմ .թող որ լինի ինքնաներշնչման արդյունք. թող լինի ինչի արդյունք որ ուզում է։ իսկ ինչո՞ւ արգելել հիվանդին ինգնաներշնչվել ։


Լիովին համաձայն եմ: Բժշկության մեջ կիրառվող մեթոդ՝ պլացեբո: Բայց եթե կարելի է այդ ներշնչումը հասարակ ու անվտանգ ջրով անել, ինչու՞ իզուր տեղը վտանգել առանց այդ էլ թուլացած իմունիտետով մարդու կյանքը: 




> բայց. իրականում գիտեմ մի կնոջ. որին բժիշկները ՙարգելել են՚ տեսնել։ բոլոր ստուգումները ցույց են տալիս .որ նա իրավունք չունի տեսնելու։ բայց մարդը հստակ տեսնում է և առանց ակնոց։


Ինչ խոսք, հրաշքներ լինում են, բայց պետք չէ դրանք վերագրել սիսեռին:

----------


## Կտրուկ

այսօրվա ավանդական բժշկությունը հեգնանքով ու նույն մերժումուվ է վերաբերվում նաև հոմեոպատներին։ բայց փաստն այն է. որ  նրանց մոտ  բավական յուրջ հաջողություններ կան ի տարբերություն սպիտակխալաթավորների։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> այսօրվա ավանդական բժշկությունը հեգնանքով ու նույն մերժումուվ է վերաբերվում նաև հոմեոպատներին։ բայց փաստն այն է. որ  նրանց մոտ  բավական յուրջ հաջողություններ կան ի տարբերություն սպիտակխալաթավորների։


Վիճակագրորեն "սպիտակխալաթավորների" ծառայություններից սկզբունքորեն չօգտվողների մոտ (օրինակ` որոշ կրոնական աղանդավորներ) մահացության տոկոսը նորմալ մարդկանցից բարձր է։ Շատ հիվանդությունների դեպքում "սպիտակխալաթավորն" ավելի արդյունավետ է գործում, քան Եհովան կամ հրաշքը։

----------

Annushka (24.02.2009), Elmo (23.02.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (23.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Վիճակագրորեն "սպիտակխալաթավորների" ծառայություններից սկզբունքորեն չօգտվողների մոտ (օրինակ` որոշ կրոնական աղանդավորներ) մահացության տոկոսը նորմալ մարդկանցից բարձր է։ Շատ հիվանդությունների դեպքում "սպիտակխալաթավորն" ավելի արդյունավետ է գործում, քան Եհովան կամ հրաշքը։


ընկեր ջան. քեզ կխնդրեի որ ուշաղիր կարդաս ու նոր արտահայտվես ։ ես որևէ օգտվել չօգտվելու անուն ե՞մ տվել։  :Sad: 
և երկրորդը թող  քո ասած աղանդավորները մտածեն  ։ ինչի՞ համար ես մեջբերում  աղանդավորներին։ :Sad:  հուսով եմ  հոմեոպատներին և աղանդավորներին տարբերում ես

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Տեսնում եմ՝ անգամ քաղցկեղի փուլերը չիմանալով հանդերձ ինչպես եք պաշտպանում պարոն սիսեռին:


ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է. թէ որտեղ տեսաք. որ փուլերը չեմ իմանում։ և հետո  տեղեկացնեմ ձեզ. որ ոչ ոքի պաշտտանել չպաշտպանելու խնդիր չունեմ ։բայց ձեզ պես թշնամությամբ էլ լեցված չեմ այդ մարդու հանդեպ։ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ. որ նա ստելու անհրաժեշտություն չուներ և ոչ էլ որևէ շահ էր հետապնդում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է. թէ որտեղ տեսաք. որ փուլերը չեմ իմանում։ և հետո տեղեկացնեմ ձեզ. որ ոչ ոքի պաշտտանել չպաշտպանելու խնդիր չունեմ ։բայց ձեզ պես թշնամությամբ էլ լեցված չեմ այդ մարդու հանդեպ։ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ. որ նա ստելու անհրաժեշտություն չուներ և ոչ էլ որևէ շահ էր հետապնդում։


Այնտեղ, որտեղ դուք նշեցիք զրոյական փուլ:
Իսկ ես որտե՞ղ նշեցի, որ թշնամությամբ եմ լցված այդ մարդու հանդեպ կամ ինչի՞ց երևաց: Ընդամենը մի հարցազրույց կարդալուց հետո իմ տեսակետը հայտնեցի: Ի դեպ, ցանկացած մարդ էլ եթե ցանկանա, կտեսնի ողջ խաբեությունը: Ի դեպ, լինելով ավանդական բժշկության ներկայացուցիչ, պետք է նշեմ, որ բոլորովին էլ դեմ չեմ այլընտրանքային բժշկությանը, սակայն, կրկնում եմ՝ *բժշկությանը*: Իսկ սիսեռաբուժությունը բժշկություն չէ, այլ ընդամենը խաբեություն: Ու կրկնում եմ, այդ մարդու նկատմամբ թշնամությամբ լցված չեմ, որևէ անձնական պարտք ու պահանջ չունեմ, հատկապես երբ նա չի կարող դառնալ ինձ մրցակից: Ուղղակի ցավում եմ, որ այդքան շատ մարդիկ նրան զոհ են գնում: Կարծում եմ, ձեզ հետ վիճելն անիմաստ է, քանի որ նմանվում է խոհարարի ու ծրագրավորողի վեճի:

----------

Annushka (24.02.2009), Chilly (24.02.2009), Elmo (23.02.2009), Kita (23.02.2009), Աթեիստ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ես որևէ օգտվել չօգտվելու անուն ե՞մ տվել։


Եթե դու "չօգտվելու" անուն չես տվել, դա ինձ չի արգելում այդ բառն օգտագործել իմ գրառումների մեջ։
Ինքս բժշկական կրթություն ունեմ, նիքս էլ տեսնում ես, կարծում եմ կարիք չկա պատասխանելու տարբերում եմ արդյոք հոմեոպաթին աղանդավորից ։) ։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Մի քանի ամիս առաջ Շանթ հեռուստաընկերություն էին հրավիրել մի Ամերիկայում բնակվող հայի, որը սիսեռա"բուժությամբ" էր զբաղվում... /երևի այստեղ քննարկումը հենց նրա մասին է գնում
Ընդ որում, իր խոսքերից, ԱՄՆ ում այդ մարդը դատվել էր անօրինական բժշկությամբ զբաղվելու համար

Հարցազրույցից լրիվ պարզ է, որ խելքը գցած պապիկ է, գուցե՝ ոչ մի գումար վաստակելու խնդիր էլ չունի, ինքն էլ է տարված իր մտահղացմամբ...
Պնդում էր ժամանակակից սուտ ոչ ավանդական բժշկությամբ զբաղվողների ստանդարտ խոսքերը. ժամանակաից բժիշկները խաբում են մարդկանց, գիտեն բուժման ձևեր, բայց չեն թողնում, որ մարդիկ բուժվեն.... 
Իրականում, իր խոսացածից երևում էր, որ ոչ միայն տարրական ֆիզիոլոգիայից գիտելիքները բացակայում են, այլ նաև իր տեսակետը, իր մեթոդը չէր կարողանում հիմնավորել ու բացատրել ազդեցությունը...

Համաձայն եմ որոշ չափով, որ բժիշկները ահավոր են, ու շատ դեպքեր են լինում, երբ չեն կարողանում մարդուն բուժել, կամ սխալ բուժում են նշանակում ու ավելի են վնասում, կամ մահվան պատճառ են դառնում, կամ թաքցնում են գիտելիք, թե ինչպես կարելի չհիվանդանալ /ոչ թե հետո բուժվել/ , բայց ցանկացած դեպքում, դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք է ընկնել ամեն տեսակի *շառլատանների* խելքին

----------

Annushka (24.02.2009), Elmo (23.02.2009), Rhayader (24.02.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (25.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Կարող ա մի քիչ սուր եմ արտահայտվում, բայց տենց խաբեբաներ լիքն են: կան 2 տեսակ խաբեբաներ
1. Նրանք ովքեր խաբում են անբուժելի հիվանդներին՝ կյանքի հույսը վաճառելով մեծ գումարով:
2. Նրանք ովքեր իրենք էլ են իրենց ստին հավատում, իսկ ապրելու հույսը վաճառում են սեփական փառքի համար:
Սիսեռաբուժին դասում եմ 2-րդ կատեգորիային:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.02.2009), Annushka (24.02.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (25.02.2009), Աթեիստ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իսկ ես որտե՞ղ նշեցի, որ թշնամությամբ եմ լցված այդ մարդու հանդեպ կամ ինչի՞ց երևաց::


Այստեղ




> Պարոն սիսեռը :





> Կարծում եմ, ձեզ հետ վիճելն անիմաստ է, քանի որ նմանվում է խոհարարի ու ծրագրավորողի վեճի:


իսկ ես չէի էլ վիճւմ.խօհարարի
հետ մի համեմատվեք. ես ավելին կտաի ձեզ. :Smile:

----------

Լուսաբեր (24.02.2009), Քամի (24.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Այնտեղ, որտեղ դուք նշեցիք զրոյական փուլ:


տեղեկացնեմ նաև. որ քաղցկեղի զրոյական փուլ արտահայտությունը  բավական կիրառելի տերմին է բժշկության մեջ և կոչվում է in situ ։ :Smile:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Եթե դու "չօգտվելու" անուն չես տվել, դա ինձ չի արգելում այդ բառն օգտագործել իմ գրառումների մեջ։
> Ինքս բժշկական կրթություն ունեմ, նիքս էլ տեսնում ես, կարծում եմ կարիք չկա պատասխանելու տարբերում եմ արդյոք հոմեոպաթին աղանդավորից ։) ։


հարգելի Աթեիստ իհարկե ազատ ես տերմինների և մտքերի ընտրության հարցում և քո իրավունքն է  օգտագործել ցանկացած բառ։բայց ես դա ի նկատի չունեյի։իմ  առարկությունը կայանում է նրանում .որ դու մեջբերել էիր ի՛մ խոսքերը և պատասխանում էիր ի՛մ հարցին։ որի էությունը հաստատ կապ չուներ քո տերմինոլոգյաի հետ։

----------


## Rhayader

> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, ինձ հետաքրքիր է դուք ինչ գիտեք սիսեռաբուժության մասին, արդյքո լսել եք, որ այս մեթոդով բուժվողներ կան, եթե չգիտեք, ասեմ, որ սա քաղցկեղի դեմ բուժման այլընտրանքային մի ձև է, որն առաջարկում է Ամերիկայի մեր հայրենակից Ջորջ Աշկարը, եթե ինչ որ բան գիտեք կամ լսել եք այս բուժման մասին գրեք խնդրում եմ


Սիսեռի հատիկ ոտքի մեջ դնելուց քաղցկեղի բուժման աբսուրդությունը ակնհայտ է, ու հետևում է հենց «հեղուկի արտահոսքի» ու «վարակի դուրս գալու» շասին պնդումներից:
Սկսենք նրանից, թե ինչ է քաղցկեղը: Ես կասեմ այն ինչ ինձ հայտնի է՝ մասնագետ չեմ, բայց տվյալներս ստույգ են:
Այսպիսով, քաղցկեղ: Մարդկանց մի մասն ունի այսպես կոչված «օնկոգեն»՝ գենային անոմալիա, որը պատասխանատու է քաղցկեղի համար: Այն ունենալը բնավ չի նշանակում քաղցկեղ ունենալ:
Պահի տակ մարդ հանդիպում է գործոնների, օրինակ՝ ռադիացիայի բավականին բարձր մակարդակ, սխալ սնունդ, որոշակի վիրուսներ և այլն, որոնք կարող են ակտիվացնել մարդու «օնկոգենը»: Այդ ժամանակ մարդու մարմնի կոնկրետ հատվածում որևէ հյուսվածք սկսում է իրեն ոչ բնորոշ հատկանիշներ արտահայտել, այսինքն՝ առաջանում է այսպես կոչված «ուռուցք»: Օրգանիզմն այն դիտարկում է որպես օտարածին մարմին ու իմունային համակարգը սկսում է պայքարել «ուռուցքի» դեմ: Երբեմն այն սկսում է անկանոն աճել ու բերում է մահվան, իսկ երբեմն պարզապես կլանվում է օրգանիզմի կողմից:
Իսկ հիմա թող ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ բացատրի, թե ինչպես է սիսեռը կանգնեցնելու այս պրոցեսը: Ու, առանձնապես, ինչու՞ հենց սիսեռը:
«Սիսեռաբուժության գլխավոր հովանավոր՝ Սիսիանի Սիսեռամշակման Կոմբինատ»:
Իսկ առավոտը սիսեռ խմելու մասին ասեմ, որ Մարկ Տվենի «Թոմ Սոյեր» գրքում առաջարկվում էր լոբով, հոտած ջրով կամ սատկած կատվով բուժել գորտնուկները:
Նախապաշարմունք ու մարդկային տգիտության արդյունք:

----------

Annushka (24.02.2009), Chilly (24.02.2009), comet (24.02.2009), Elmo (24.02.2009), Jarre (25.02.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (25.02.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> իսկ ես չէի էլ վիճւմ.խօհարարի
> հետ մի համեմատվեք. ես ավելին կտաի ձեզ.


Օֆտոպ չհամարվի, լավ է լինել ճաշ սարքող խոհարար, քան սիսեռաբուժությամբ զբաղվող ծրագրավորող:

----------


## Apsara

Հմմմ կարդում-կարդում եմ, բայց այդպես էլ ոչ ոք չասաց, թե սիսեռը ոնց է օգնում քաղցկեղից բուժվել:

Ի դեպ ծնողներս երկուսն էլ բժիշկներ են, մայրս վաղուց արդեն ուսումնասիրում է նաև ոչ ավանդական բժշկությունը, ցանկացած նոր բուժման մեթոդ Փատ խորը ուսումնասիրում է, նույնիսկ իր վրա փորձում, իսկ հետո առաջարկում հիվանդներին որպես այլընտրանքային, ասենք կարաս այսպես ոչ ավանականով բուժվես կամ դեղերո պրոցեդւորաներով, ըստ ցանկության:

Սիեռաբուժությունը որպես քաղցկեղի դեմ պայքարելու միջոց աբսուրդ է ըստ նրա, եթե մարդ քաղցկեղի դեմ չի ուզում պայքարել ավանդական միջոցներով, ապա կան շատ ավելի հայտնի, ապացուցված, բայց նաև ջանք ժամանակ և համբերատարություն պահանջող միջոցներ:

Իսկ հաճախ մարդիք հակված են անելու և հավատալու նրան ինչը հեշտ է, սիսեռ է էլի կապեցիր թարախը եկավ մաքրվեց: 

£որձիր հիվանդին բացատրել, որ իր ապրելակերպը, աշխարհայացքը, սնունդը, և Փատ այլ բաներ իր կյանքում պիտի փոխի, ճշտի, իր վրա աշխատի, որ բուժվի, ու որ դա պիտի անի իր ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում: Պարզ է որ այս դեպքում սիսեռը նախընտրելի է

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.02.2009), Աթեիստ (25.02.2009)

----------

